# Counsil's Basement



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's my gear... 

Denon AVR-3808CI Receiver
Def Tech BP7002s for mains
Def Tech CLR2500 for center
Polk rc80i in-ceiling speakers for surround and surround backs
Dual SVS PB13 Ultras
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Nintendo Wii


----------



## counsil (Mar 1, 2009)

Here's my gear (updated)... 

Sony KDL-52XBR4
Denon AVR-3808CI Receiver (Audyssey Pro calibrated)
Audyssey Subwoofer Equalizer (Audyssey Pro calibrated)
Buttkicker LFE Kit
Def Tech BP7000SCs for mains
Def Tech CLR3000 for center
Def Tech BP7002s for surrounds
Def Tech BP7002s for surround backs
Quad SVS PB13 Ultras
Quad Epik Empires
Playstation 3
Xbox 360
Nintendo Wii


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How are the definitives treating you, never heard a set but always liked there cosmetics.:T


----------

